# DALE stockton on american pickers tonight



## bikebozo (Feb 3, 2016)

MY LONG TIME FRIEND WILL BE ON american pickers  tonight , he says he filmed it in his speedo , he is a character,(about 80 tears old) he has a great bicycle collection ,   and will probably show him riding backwards on his bike ,,  see ya   walter branche    episode 33 season 8 they are calling it full speedo ahead ,a man who has not thrown anything away since the 50s


----------



## catfish (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Looking forward to seeing some bikes.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll be watching for him.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 3, 2016)

Cool,just set it up to record .Sounds like an interesting episode.Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Feb 3, 2016)

Cool

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzer kid (Feb 9, 2016)

Can't wait!!


----------

